# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Σύνδεση φουρνάκι με εστίες σε παροχή ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας

## Ford78

Καλησπέρα σας,
θέλω να συνδέσω ένα κουζινάκι-φουρνάκι στην παροχή που υπάρχει για την ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και να έχω παροχή και για άλλη μία ηλεκτρική συσκευή όπως τοστιέρα ή βραστήρα.
Ποιος από τους παρακάτω τρόπους είναι περισσότερο ασφαλής ?
1) Σύνδεση πολύπριζου ασφαλείας 16Α απευθείας στην κλέμα της κουζίνας αφού κόψω το φις του πολύπριζου.
2) Εγκατάσταση διπλής πρίζας σούκο 16Α απευθείας στην κλέμα της κουζίνας.
Σε άλλο θέμα διάβασα ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να αλλαχθεί η ασφάλεια της κουζίνας στον πίνακα από 25Α σε 16Α.
Εάν ισχύει αυτό, τότε σκέφτηκα να βάλω προέκταση από την κουζίνα με καλώδιο ίδιας διατομής που θα καταλήγει σε νέο μικρό πίνακα που θα έχει έναν ασφαλειοδιακόπτη 16Α και δύο πρίζες.
Ο ασφαλειοδιακόπτης θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σαν διακόπτης ON-OFF για έξτρα προστασία.
Αξίζει να δώσω χρήματα στην τρίτη λύση ή με τις δύο πρώτες δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα ?
Η ισχύς του φούρνου είναι 1000w (1ο μάτι) + 700w (2ο μάτι) + 1500w (φούρνος). Σύνολικά max 3200w 
Ευχαριστώ και παρακαλώ για την άποψη σας.

----------


## mikemtb73

Όλα γίνονται. 
Λύση  Νο1 , πρέπει απαραίτητα να αλλαχτεί η ασφάλεια στον πίνακα με 16Α ή ακόμα και 10Α αν το πολυμπριζο γράφει 10/16 Αmp.
Δεν θα  μπορείς να βάλεις σοβαρά φορτία. 
Λύση 2. Αν οι μπριζες είναι όντως 16 amp συνεχόμενα, τότε βάζεις μια 16Α στον πίνακα. 
Κάπως καλύτερα από πρίν....
Λύση 3. Υποπινακακι με 2 16αρες και 2 πρίζες.  
Μόνο τότε θα μπορείς να βάλεις και τοστιερα/βραστηρα μαζί με το φουρνάκι σου και θα είσαι 100%ασφαλής

----------

αλπινιστης (10-09-21), Airgeorge (10-09-21)

----------

